# btd ltd



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Btd ltd*



80WOO said:


> I was called today about joining a company called BTD Ltd from Brighton. BTD stands for Building Trade Database, has anybody out there been involved with this company and if so is it worth the money to join?
> I'm from Belfast


 How much does it cost to join? To me it is a similar entity that I belong to here in Kentucky. It is called the BBB, or Better Business Bureau. It is basically a consumer protection entity. A lot of people go there first to see if you are on their rolls or if you have had a lot of complaints against your work.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> How much does it cost to join? To me it is a similar entity that I belong to here in Kentucky. It is called the BBB, or Better Business Bureau. It is basically a consumer protection entity. A lot of people go there first to see if you are on their rolls or if you have had a lot of complaints against your work.


 
These are companies in the UK which if you are stupid to join will rip you off as they say we will get you work if you pay us a fee but do not come up with the goods.:cursing::icon_redface:


----------



## Brin (Mar 24, 2010)

This looks interesting, I recieved a call from BTD today, regarding proposed works in a local area. I am now thinking that this could be a ploy to get me to phone them, to discuss joining their data base. Very interesting, may just leave it until they ring me again.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

septiclecky said:


> These are companies in the UK which if you are stupid to join will rip you off as they say we will get you work if you pay us a fee but do not come up with the goods.:cursing::icon_redface:


That is not the case. However, there are such companies that sell that service. Service Magic is one... It worked fairly well. They don't GET you work, they give you EXPOSURE.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

80WOO said:


> I was called today about joining a company called BTD Ltd from Brighton. BTD stands for Building Trade Database, has anybody out there been involved with this company and if so is it worth the money to join?
> I'm from Belfast


How much do they charge? By the way, I love Ireland, but have only been to Dublin and Shannon. I spent time trying to locate past relatives who were plumbers/pipefitters, but there are a million of them over there...AND lawyers.


----------



## Ellie01 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Dont join btd !!!!*

Dont know if I am too late to prevent anyone signing up with BTD ( have only just read the message )but they also contacted me via telephone, we paid £230.00 and have received nothing !!!
You can read all about it on the below link ( save me typing it all over again 
www.e-customer-satisfaction.com

This company should be STOPPED from trading !!!!!


----------



## Ellie01 (Jun 8, 2010)

80WOO said:


> I was called today about joining a company called BTD Ltd from Brighton. BTD stands for Building Trade Database, has anybody out there been involved with this company and if so is it worth the money to join?
> I'm from Belfast


 

Dont know if I am too late to prevent anyone signing up with BTD ( have only just read the message )but they also contacted me via telephone, we paid £230.00 and have received nothing !!!
You can read all about it on the below link ( save me typing it all over again 
www.e-customer-satisfaction.com

This company should be STOPPED from trading !!!!!


----------



## Ellie01 (Jun 8, 2010)

80WOO said:


> I was called today about joining a company called BTD Ltd from Brighton. BTD stands for Building Trade Database, has anybody out there been involved with this company and if so is it worth the money to join?
> I'm from Belfast


Dont know if I am too late to prevent anyone signing up with BTD ( have only just read the message )but they also contacted me via telephone, we paid £230.00 and have received nothing !!!
You can read all about it on the below link ( save me typing it all over again 
www.e-customer-satisfaction.com

This company should be STOPPED from trading !!!!!


----------



## mally (Aug 22, 2010)

I consider myself as a careful businessman and after 26 years I didn't think this would happen to me. BTD are low life scum which I am sure will come back as a different company so be aware if a Georgina Dixon calls, she is the original ice queen. I hope she enjoyed my £230 almost as much as I hope she catches something nasty. I could go on about what I'd like to say and what I'd like to do . If you have, like me been caught by these parasites then I feel a responsibility to give then as much coverage as possible. Let face book know, get it into your local paper to warn others, tell as many people as possible BUT MOST OF ALL if you haven't been contacted by them but one day you do receive a call from them, let all of us know where they are trading from PLEASE!


----------



## Ellie01 (Jun 8, 2010)

Their headed paper has *5th Floor Vantage Point, New England Road, Brighton BN1 4GW. Tel No 01273 878222. Fx No 01273 608628*. Dont know if this is their correct address, but I do know that the receptionists work for a number of companies not just BTD. I have contacted Brightons Consumer Direct and they have now passed on my details to Trading Standards who should be phoning me in a few days for my story it would be a good idea if others also contact* Consumer Direct ( 0845 404 0506 )* the more people complain about this company the better chance we have of getting them stopped. I also had another call the other day from a company calling them selves" *Association Of Master Tradesman* " Same telephone spill from a woman who said her boss had some work needed doing and would I phone him, having been caught once I was interested to see what he would have to say. His name was Daniel Clarke. It was the same spill I got with BTD and I just let him go on thinking that I might be interested and then at the end told him what I thought of him and BTD !!!!!


----------

